# Reconciling 1 Samuel 15:27-38 and 1 Samuel 19:24



## johnc (Mar 31, 2011)

How do we reconcile 1 Samuel 15:27-38 where it says Samuel did not meet Saul again until his death and 1 Samuel 19:24 where Saul prophecies before Samuel?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 31, 2011)

Matthew Henry: "He deserts king Saul, takes leave of him (1Sa_15:34), and never came any more to see him (1Sa_15:35), to advise or assist him in any of his affairs, because Saul did not desire his company nor would he be advised by him. He looked upon him as rejected of God, and therefore he forsook him. Though he might sometimes see him accidentally (as 1Sa_19:24), yet he never came to see him out of kindness or respect."


----------



## johnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Andrew.


----------

